# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Lập trình thiết bị ngoại vi (Cổng COM RS232)

## machao112

Mình đang làm về lập trình thiết bị ngoại vi với SerialPort trong C# 2005, tương tự như HyperTerminal của windows vậy, nhưng bị vướng mắc ở chỗ là không biết lúc nào thì cái thiết bị ngoại vi nó truyền tín hiệu kết thúc để biết mà xử lý tín hiệu nhận được.
Đây là đoạn code của mình làm đến đoạn nhận được tín hiệu từ máy tính khác vào rồi nhưng chưa xử lý được tín hiệu nhận này. Mình muốn lưu trữ xuống database
http://www.mediafire.com/?nldugro4m5g
Không biết mọi người ai có hứng thú làm việc với thiết bị ngoại vi ko?

----------

